# Disabled Tabby Kitten Needs Homing



## TomTwice (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello there,

My partner is a Vet and has had a Kitten brought into the local surgery. He was dumped by a river and was very cold and wet when he arrived. He is about 8 weeks old and is very friendly and loving. He has been named Stevie (at the moment) Stevie seems to have paralysis in his rear legs (i think he was born with it or has been stepped on) and has very little muscle in them. He seems to have a little movement now and then but he cannot walk on them. He is very strong and vocal and really needs a home. I would have him myself but we already have 3 rescue cats and it wouldn't be fair to have a kitten around the house when we work very long hours. I really dont want to see this little fellow put to sleep but i know how hard it is to rehome a cat (especially one that has a disability.) We are looking for someone to take care of this little fellow and give him a loving home. If interested please contact me so we can discuss. For obvious reasons we would like to make sure he is going to a good home before we part with him. We will make sure he has all injections, neutered and chipped for the owner. Hopefully he will get some more tests in the coming days to see if the issue can be diagnosed further.

I hope there is someone out there that will love this little bundle of joy

Thankyou for reading.


----------



## Kimbles38 (Jun 9, 2013)

He is beautiful. 
Good luck finding a home for him


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

He certainly is a beautiful boy.
Please dont pts, if you find you cant find a home for him i will take him and give a lifelong home, but i will be the last resort as i have 8 mainecoons living in my home.

The offer is there if you get desperate.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a beautiful little boy. How does he get about, go to the toilet? I only ask because I had a dog until recently that had lost the use of her back legs and we had to help her do everything.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What a rotten start to his life. He is lovely; I do hope you manage to find him a great home. I am sure he will make a loving companion for someone. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

He looks lovely...but...just in case you were thinking of getting help from a charity, please take my advice and do NOT on any account consider taking this cute guy to the RSPCA or even getting them involved. We had a little stray b/w kitten on the site just before Xmas...he was called Buzzer and was collected from vets by RSPCA and was euthanised the very same day, despite permanent loving (and knowledgeable) homes being offered by people on this site. It was thought 'possible', not definite, that he was a cerebellar hypoplasia kitten but tests were inconclusive. 
So please do not consider RSPCA.


----------



## TomTwice (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey guys just to update you on our kitty's situation. 

Kitty is not a boy and is actually in fact a girl. (there was initially a lot of swelling around the genitals which made it very had to determine sex)
Kitty is doing well and is eating well and getting around all on her own at the moment. She has use of her two front legs 100% and now her rear left leg about 50% no use out of the rear right but we are hopeful. As for urinating etc, we are having to help her along by picking her up and squeezing the bladder. She doesn't like it but its necessary. She's had some acupuncture which seemed to help and will be getting some laser treatment this week. More x-rays and test to see if anything else can be done. So far we are looking hopeful.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh buggah! Don't the little loves pull at your heartstrings. I wish I could help - ten years ago I would have but now - can just about look after what I've got.

Really hope you get her homed real soonest.


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I sent you a visitor message and am interested in giving her a home. Glad she is improving.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I've just realised that you're in Northampton, please please let me know what I can do to help, even if it means taking the little one myself & becoming when stable.
My cat slipped a disk in his spine last year & it was so exhausting but I eventually taught him to walk again, a year on its like nothing happened to him. I know this little ones case is different but I would never forgive myself if I didn't at least offer my support
x


----------



## penelope11 (Jul 2, 2013)

We already have a Maine Coon with Cerebellar Hypoplasia - her back legs are wobbly and she can't jump very high, but she gets herself around and is fine with our other cats. She is 8 months old now, and has improved massively from when she was a small kitten. Her litter sister, who stayed with the breeder, is not as mobile though, and still isn't. So it may be pot luck with this little one on how much she will be able to do by herself. Our vet has told us this won't affect Penelope health-wise in any other particular way, and it certainly hasn't affected her personality. 
If anyone is thinking about rehoming this one, I really wouldn't be put off by this diagnosis.


----------



## psychobillybird (Jul 3, 2013)

I would be very happy to take him as my best friend has sadly just had to be put to sleep and the house is so empty without her. Will she be ok to travel as we are in Essex but I have no problem coming to get this beautiful little girl. She is so beautiful I just fell in love with her.
I am new to this forum so please let me know how to pm you and get you my details to you safely. X X X


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

psychobillybird said:


> I would be very happy to take him as my best friend has sadly just had to be put to sleep and the house is so empty without her. Will she be ok to travel as we are in Essex but I have no problem coming to get this beautiful little girl. She is so beautiful I just fell in love with her.
> I am new to this forum so please let me know how to pm you and get you my details to you safely. X X X


As both yourself and TomTwice are new forum members, you aren't able to PM each other yet. Might be best to exchange email addresses on here, and then delete it from here once you've made a note of it . Good luck and please do let us know how you get on


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor little mite, being dumped too, shes beautiful, really hope she gets a new loving home


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

It would be nice to have an update. I did offer a home first but as long as she has an excellent one that is the most important thing.


----------



## psychobillybird (Jul 3, 2013)

Can you please email me at psychobillybird?yahoo.co.uk as I would love to give her a home.
Thank you. x x x x


----------



## psychobillybird (Jul 3, 2013)

monkeymummy32 said:


> As both yourself and TomTwice are new forum members, you aren't able to PM each other yet. Might be best to exchange email addresses on here, and then delete it from here once you've made a note of it . Good luck and please do let us know how you get on


Thank you.
I have put my email address on and fingers crossed he can get back to me soon. Really have fallen for this little mite. x x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh she is just adorable. Really pleased to see homes being offered to her


----------



## psychobillybird (Jul 3, 2013)

TomTwice said:


> Hey guys just to update you on our kitty's situation.
> 
> Kitty is not a boy and is actually in fact a girl. (there was initially a lot of swelling around the genitals which made it very had to determine sex)
> Kitty is doing well and is eating well and getting around all on her own at the moment. She has use of her two front legs 100% and now her rear left leg about 50% no use out of the rear right but we are hopeful. As for urinating etc, we are having to help her along by picking her up and squeezing the bladder. She doesn't like it but its necessary. She's had some acupuncture which seemed to help and will be getting some laser treatment this week. More x-rays and test to see if anything else can be done. So far we are looking hopeful.


Please send me your email address (I have posted mine on here as we are both new and can not pm each other) as I would love to know more and offer her a loving home. x


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have been waiting for a reply for over a week and hope to hear soon.


----------



## TomTwice (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi guys, just to give you an update on the little terror. 

She's doing really well, she's got full use of her back legs back and is starting to experiment with jumping. Her toilet training is coming along but 80% of the time we are having to urinate her. We are putting her through some more acupuncture and laser treatment and she's going to be having her jabs soon. We will be looking after her ourselves until we know that she is as good as she's going to get. We want to try and give her the best life she can by making sure she is nice and healthy, then we will look for a new home for her. Thankyou for the interest ill keep you all updated on her progress and will let you guys know first when we will be looking for a new home for her. Again thankyou for all your interest and support.


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

That is great news. I don't know if you have read your visitor messages but my email address is there and would appreciate it if you could consider my home first as I did offer a home first. I can always put my email address on here. Thanks


----------



## psychobillybird (Jul 3, 2013)

TomTwice said:


> Hi guys, just to give you an update on the little terror.
> 
> She's doing really well, she's got full use of her back legs back and is starting to experiment with jumping. Her toilet training is coming along but 80% of the time we are having to urinate her. We are putting her through some more acupuncture and laser treatment and she's going to be having her jabs soon. We will be looking after her ourselves until we know that she is as good as she's going to get. We want to try and give her the best life she can by making sure she is nice and healthy, then we will look for a new home for her. Thankyou for the interest ill keep you all updated on her progress and will let you guys know first when we will be looking for a new home for her. Again thankyou for all your interest and support.


So so pleased she is doing so well. Been checking every day to see if there is any news.
Please please keep me in mind when she is better.
She really has taken my heart. Can't wait to hear more. I've put my email address on here so you can contact me direct. Give her a big kiss from me. X


----------



## psychobillybird (Jul 3, 2013)

I hope she is doing ok. Still happy to take her home and give her lots of loving as soon as she is well enough. X


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

I don't understand why my visitor message was removed when it was no different to the ones still there. I did offer a home first and now my email address has been removed so I will post it here so I hope I don't miss out. [email protected]

I hope she is continuing to improve. Thanks


----------



## psychobillybird (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello.
I was just wondering if there was any news on how the little girl was doing.
Would still love to give her a home. My email address is [email protected].
Please contact me anytime. Hope she is ok. x x


----------



## Moggy123 (Jun 22, 2013)

It would be nice to get an update. As I have not heard from you I guess she has found a home.


----------

